# New MAC MA's - What have you learned?



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 5, 2007)

So for those who are new MAC MA's, what have you learned in your classes, from other MA at your counter? Was there something you thought you were good/great/fantastic at but learned something new? Just curious as I see a lot of "excited" post about landing a job with MAC and taking classes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 6, 2007)

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Katura (Nov 8, 2007)

I learn something new everyday that I'm at the counter! I've been there since May...and can't describe the amount of info. I've gathered!

The first things I learned at MAC:

Counter Trainer - "Katura, wha tdid you use as your highlight today?"
Me: - "uhm... what?"
CT - "You know, what shadow did use use under your brow as a highlight?"
Me: - "oh. Dazzlelight!" *beaming*
CT: - "Okay, never use that again. It's TOO shimmery"
Me: *drinking every word in* "Okay, please tell me more!"

I learned that ashimmery brow highlight looks unnatural and a tad too harsh. 
"Too much bling on the brow!" - Don't
"Soft matte in nude color" - Do!

I'm currently perfecting my face charts and hope to be posting those up soon!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, that's fantastic. Good for you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I learn something new everyday that I'm at the counter! I've been there since May...and can't describe the amount of info. I've gathered!

The first things I learned at MAC:

Counter Trainer - "Katura, wha tdid you use as your highlight today?"
Me: - "uhm... what?"
CT - "You know, what shadow did use use under your brow as a highlight?"
Me: - "oh. Dazzlelight!" *beaming*
CT: - "Okay, never use that again. It's TOO shimmery"
Me: *drinking every word in* "Okay, please tell me more!"

I learned that ashimmery brow highlight looks unnatural and a tad too harsh. 
"Too much bling on the brow!" - Don't
"Soft matte in nude color" - Do!

I'm currently perfecting my face charts and hope to be posting those up soon!_


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

....this is a good thread idea...bump


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 4, 2009)

Dazzlight a no-no?? No Shimmer for a highlighter? 
Dazzle light is one of my all time favs for a highlighter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for a shimmery brow...I love Nylon or Light Ray.....it is a bit showy, I would not recommend it for a neutral look, but for evening or theatrical looks it works for me


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ I tend to agree, i also love shimmery brows.. but i also believe make-up does not have real rules


----------



## rosasola1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I hate when anyone puts the words "always" and "never" into a makeup rule.... it's one of my pet peeves!!! and I don't believe in it. My trainers at basic and at counter never say never or always... they know  better. end of rant. haha


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 7, 2009)

One of the coolest things I've learned is that "light" is in now.  When I started, I was using Studio Tech- my one and only MAC foundation.  When I got suggestions from my co-workers, turned out I needed very little coverage.  In the same boat, I thought that MAC was all about avant-garde, bold looks, whereas now that still goes, but people really want to see a real, "fresh" face.  By doing a look that is a bit less colorful, and more natural, I have attracted a lot of customers and feel great, not having to pack on the color and products.  Easy does it.

Now, don't get it twisted: I WILL be wearing ALL of the Style Black stuff...probably all together. Hahahahaha


----------

